# My new purse <3<3<3



## Bernadette (Apr 20, 2007)

I just scored this http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=237267&CategoryID=17997&LinkType=Dep  thPath awesome purse for $68 instead of $158 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! It was the last one at Macy's and I really loved it but it had no tag. The sales girl said she would just scan a different purse by the same brand and sell it to me for that price. She said she thought it was $88 but she would scan a $68 purse for me, which was really nice of her. So I get home and look on-line and it retails for $158!!! I feel kind of guilty but am stoked at the same time!!!
Sorry for the link, the picture I tried to post wouldn't work.


----------



## yummy411 (Apr 20, 2007)

that's very cool!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow that's an awesome deal.


----------



## ben (Apr 20, 2007)

great deal! enjoy the new bag.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

Ahh I love the bag, jealous! You got a great deal too!


----------



## msmack (Apr 20, 2007)

i love when sales people are flexible, i know i am ! GREAT score!


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 21, 2007)

beautiful purse! It's so glam, retro, and funky! <3 I want one, heheheh.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 21, 2007)

love it!


----------



## MAC is love (Apr 21, 2007)

cheetah print?!?! gaaaaah i love it!


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 21, 2007)

thats hella cute!!!


----------



## Tash (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh how I wish that would happen to me :X


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 21, 2007)

I love that purse!!  You are sooo lucky!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 22, 2007)

nice! thats such a cute purse, too.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 22, 2007)

that is so cute! and so fab that you got it for such a marked down price.


----------



## labwom (Apr 22, 2007)

Amazing deal, That is the cutest purse ever!


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

That's an adorable purse! Lucky deal you got.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 24, 2007)

Stellar deal and it's abso-freaking-lutey adorable! *jealous*


----------



## MACisME (Apr 24, 2007)

wow wish i had the same luck


----------



## little teaser (Apr 24, 2007)

i love it.. enjoy!


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 26, 2007)

I LOVE your new purse.  It matches my shoes.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Apr 26, 2007)

How cute!! I want one!


----------



## effloresce_ (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow that salesgirl is super nice! You lucked out there girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The purse is awesome cute, i love it!


----------

